# Gibson LPJ modfest!!



## craigny (Jan 6, 2014)

OK so i recently got one of these and i LOVE it...but it was screaming for some mods, so first i ordered a set of my new favorite pickups...DiMarzio illuminators in red with black poles to match the guitar...i also want to remove all the stock electronics along with the PCB board and put in new CTS pots with emerson paper in oil caps and wire it up 50's style...so here are some pics...

the gitar in stock form...







the Bridge pickup was the first to arrive...sweet




then i ordered the pots and caps.....they arrived today so i made up a little template and got a headstart on the soldering




then getting the ground loop done and trimming the cap leads and grounding the lugs on the pots ans soldering it all up



that will save me some headache trying to do it inside the guitar....
the neck pickup should go out tomorrow and i have to go and get a switch and output jack tomorrow as well so ill pre wire those tomorrow also...ill keep ya posted...also i just ordered a custom engraved truss rod cover...more on that when it arrives!!!


----------



## guitarfan85 (Jan 6, 2014)

That's money!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 6, 2014)

That's going to look awesome, hopefully I'll have a silverburst Studio in a week or two


----------



## craigny (Jan 7, 2014)

ok so, the neck pickup and my custom truss rod cover went out today so i should be getting them by the end of the week so this is moving along nicely!!! So i went to my local spot and picked up some goodies...



I prewired the switch.....***note to anyone who has the LPJ..the long shaft gibson selector switch is too long or at the very least going to hit the cover...you need a shorter one...i had to go back lol...a short one is whats in there stock anyway**



nice little harness



and output jack...ready to go



its all ready now to go in...



as soon as i get the neck pup il remove all the stock wiring, pups and PCB board and then install it all!!!! ill keep ya posted!


----------



## craigny (Jan 9, 2014)

ok so made some good progress last night....got started by removing the stock electronics...

quick...DISconnect




no problemo




see ya!




new switch.....




New harness......LIKE A GLOVE!!




looking good!!!




I just couldnt stare at the bridge pickup any longer, so i threw it in there...still waiting on the neck pup...looks nice!!!




wired up the pickup, switch, output jack.....the neck pup still sitting in there..




looks killer.....played the bridge pickup too....sounds awesome




one little hiccup..when putting the speed knobs back on i pushed a little too hard and the volume pot shaft seperated from the base, so i had to remove it and then crimp the tabs again...no biggie....took the doughnut off around the slector switch....looks much cleaner....the neck pickup should arrive today and the truss rod cover...so possible completion tonight!!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice work dude! Were the stock electronics solderless connections? Kinda interesting to see more companies doing that nowadays.


----------



## craigny (Jan 9, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Nice work dude! Were the stock electronics solderless connections? Kinda interesting to see more companies doing that nowadays.


 Yes Gibson does this on all their like sub $2000 models now i believe...a PCB board with all quick connect components...actually its great, i had no issues with it but i wanted to throw my Favorite DiMarzios in and i wanted to try thr 50,s style wiring with the PIO caps...


----------



## JD27 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice job on the mods, that should sound pretty awesome.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 9, 2014)

Duuuuuuude, that looks nice. And I'm sure it sounds nice as well. I really need to get started on some mods for my LPJ. I dislike the pickups quite a bit.


----------



## craigny (Jan 9, 2014)

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Duuuuuuude, that looks nice. And I'm sure it sounds nice as well. I really need to get started on some mods for my LPJ. I dislike the pickups quite a bit.


 Dude I can't reccommend the Illuminators enough...they RULE!!


----------



## craigny (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok so all my parts came today and shes DONE!!! got the neck PUP in...wired and my truss rod cover!!!! ok here we go!

Neck pup...all wired in and heres the finshed wiring!



Heres my truss rod cover...from Philidelphialuithertools on ebay...they rule!
The name Berserker is the name my bandmates affectionally gave me due to my state of mind when too many drinks are ingested...lol so there it is....




looks awesome!




the colors are great




Sweet!




The guitar sounds MASSIVE...this is the second guitar ive put the Illuminator in and i cant praise it enough....this one is the first time i used the neck illuminator and its GREAT....The 50's wiring with the Emerson PIO caps make the controls so much more useable IMO...the tone control stays defined with zero mud...i highly reccommend it....this came out great im very happy with the results....this is a AWESOME platform for modding...snag one!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

Man the pickups make the flame on that thing look even better.


----------



## craigny (Jan 9, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Man the pickups make the flame on that thing look even better.



Yeah thanks man they totally do,, the covered black pickups ruined the look for me. These just fit the guitar perfectly. And the sound is just awesome!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 12, 2014)

WOW! Red pickups should come stock in those. One of the few times when I actually like colored pickups too, SO DAMN HOT.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 13, 2014)

Red does indeed look good with that finish. Black bridge would complete it.


----------



## craigny (Jan 13, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> Red does indeed look good with that finish. Black bridge would complete it.


Thanks guys...yes i was already thinging about the black bridge....id like to possibly get a black roller bridge, and a nice Ervana comp. nut, and some locking tuners.....


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jan 13, 2014)

Neat work bro! Grats!


----------



## craigny (Jan 14, 2014)

charlessalvacion said:


> Neat work bro! Grats!



Thanks man!


----------

